# POR15 Undercoating Spray



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Has anyone used this stuff? I am applying POR15 first and would like to topcoat with this undercoating. The directions sheet says you can shoot overtop of the POR15 paint but fails to mention any kind of time window or if it will possibly need to be scuffed before applying.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

*POR15 Undercoating LINK*

RUBBERIZED UNDER COATING-POR-15 Inc.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:confusedWhy are you undercoating the car:confused?

You live in Arizona for cripes sake :lol:. 

If you are'nt going to drive in snow/salt/mud you should be fine just painting everything.

I live in Missouri, middle of the rust belt. No undercoat on my car. The bottom is painted black but a lot of guys around here with showcars paint the underneath bodycolor and it's as nice as the top.

Your car was originally primed only underneath and the dealer installed any undercoat. If I'm not wrong, Show judges frown bigtime on undercoating.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe old thinking dies hard I'm originally from Ohio, also rust belt, but the car has undercoating on it already and it looks terrible as in inconsistent coverage and flakey in some areas. I'm not too concerned about judges disliking it. I still haven't decided on what is going to be done. I do like the idea Of X-Line(ing) the bottom. But cost would be my only factor. My car was an Utah car and spent some being docile in unknown whereabouts before I bought it here in AZ. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't comment on the POR 15 system top coat, have to believe that your window would be small in most locations. POR 15 from what I recall needs moisture to cure therefore the desert may not be your friend, although we have had some rain lately not sure if the moisture level is enough. I applied two part epoxy on my chassis, followed by 3M undercoat and then top coated with a two part catalyzed zero gloss urethane. Bottom was completely done except for the front wheel wells. Great for noise reduction, and virtually reduces stone marks. As for undercoating in general, I have 3 65's and two were undercoated. I can't say for sure that this was done in the factory, but in both cases undercoat was present under the gas tank, I don't know of any dealer etc who would go to the expense and trouble of tank removal to apply undercoat. Both of these cars were from the Pontiac plant which is rust belt area. My only comment is unless you are building this car to qualify for judging; it's your car build/restore it the way you want.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

My 65 GTO was an original Fremont CA. build car and was undercoated in the gas tank area as well as the rear wheelwells. I believe this was done not just for rust protection, but for sound dampening and stone chips (wheelwells). I've also heard that static build up was a consideration in the gas tank area, but I'm not sure about that. However, flat sheet metal panels have a bad habit of resonanting, that's the whole idea of the sound mat installation. Good quality undercoating prevents that in certain areas and is still a good idea.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I am going to undercoat my lemans tomorrow morning. Im going to use raptor bed lining. My friend used it on other projects and it lays down nice. I will thin it out alittle so its not so much texture. Im doing the underneath, entire inside from firewall to rear seat, all four wheel wells and yes im doin the trunk to. Will post pics when done tomorrow. 2 kits of raptor bedlining is $240 so the price is not that bad eighter.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I under coated my car today. The raptor product layer down nice. I like the way it came out. Shot the entire bottom, inside fire wall all the way to the trunk. Forgot to take pics of the inside will post those tomorrow. Here is the bottom


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

That looks really nice. My car is currently on jack stands in the garage separated from the frame. I have a about two and half feet from bottom to bottom of car floor boards. 
At what distance did you spray the material and where you spraying on your back or from an elevated position? 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Car car was on a lift when i sprayed the bottom. I kept the gun about 12-18 inches away so you might want to lift ip the car about a foot or two higher so you have room to work. This was the only bedliner ive used but i really like how it came out and very easy to use. Here is the inside


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

For some reason only allowing me to load one pic at a time here is another


----------

